# Why would some one steal diapers.....



## ryansmom02 (Jan 8, 2003)

Well we went away for a week up to the mountians and we went to a laundry mat to wash Ryans diapers and when we came back they were gone...
 






:cry It was a load of 13 medium happy heinys and the stuffers... Mostly solids but a few prints in there........... now i am out a ton of diapers......... Why would some one do that.............. I ask the lady who worked there and she said she didnt know what happened to them....... they were not left any where or thrown away or in a dryer they were just GONE...............I do not have the money to replace these diapers right now............. So some one stole 10 solid color happy heinys and 3 prints....... and all the happy heiny stuffers to go in them...........we were only gone 45 minutes........... GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRrr
























































:



































where is the :cop:


----------



## SusanN (Jul 17, 2004)

dude!!!!!!! that blows! i would be soooo mad. that's insane. i don't understand why people are like that.


----------



## MiaPia (Aug 28, 2003)

OH no Mama - I'm so sorry. That is just AWFUL.


----------



## stacey31 (Jul 4, 2002)

I am so FURIOUS on your behalf!!!

I don't understand~~who in the world even knows what they ARE?? It must be someone that knows abot CD's. That is just insane!! I feel so bad for you.


----------



## ryansmom02 (Jan 8, 2003)

I had a young looking lady maybe in her early 20's ask me what they were when I was putting them in the wash and i am now wondering if was her........ I just said cloth diapers........I didnt explain them to her or tell her any thing about them.......... this is like taking a kids cloths.......... I am still just in shock.........First he stopped fitting in all his large diapers so i had to replace them with mediums and now i am out 13 dipes..... OMG.........


----------



## oneotamama (Apr 23, 2004)

I agree that it must be someone that knew exactly what they were stealing. Maybe keep your eyes peeled for them in large lots on eBay?! I'm planning on using a laundromat when we take a vacation in a week or so and you can be sure I won't be leaving them there unattended after hearing your story!


----------



## ryansmom02 (Jan 8, 2003)

no what ever you do dont leave your dipes. sit on the washer if need be......... We went for lunch.........


----------



## NowOrNever (Sep 4, 2003)

Oh, no!! That is just horrible!!! I would be angry and sad and very frustrated, too.


----------



## ChaiBee (May 25, 2004)

That just blows







: .


----------



## sb1177 (Jul 2, 2004)

That's terrible!


----------



## campingmumma (Aug 13, 2003)

MEAN PEOPLE SUCK







: I can't believe someone would steal diapers!!!!!!!!!!

BIG HUGS MAMA


----------



## meco (Mar 1, 2004)

My SO and I just had this conversation. We are moving to NYC where there is laundry is the building rather than in our apt. We debated being able to leave clothes and diapers and time it. Now I will leave my clothes--who cares if they steal em. But not my dipes. And of course I am saddened by the fact that I will have to sit and watch my dipes wash and dry now. SOme people are classless--they will steal anything. Does not matter if they need it. However it seems someone knew what they were stealing--it seems odd to steal dirty old diapers (not to you of course but to someone else).

I am SOOOO sorry. I have no HH but if there was something else you could use, maybe I could send you something. That stinks. That person's karma is RUINED


----------



## mamaBlue (May 27, 2003)

That is so LAME! I'm really sorry that happened to you. I would totally be in tears.


----------



## ~*~MamaJava~*~ (Mar 7, 2004)

That is just awful.

I feel so sorry for you.

I don't get people sometimes.


----------



## ryansmom02 (Jan 8, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamaBlue*
That is so LAME! I'm really sorry that happened to you. I would totally be in tears.









I am in tears that was half of my HH's............I hope who ever stole them is loving them........ and needed them.......







i hope a person would only steal something like that if they really needed them..........


----------



## Melaniee (Apr 15, 2002)

That is terrible! Did you leave your name/number with the laundromat just in case they turn up?

I'm so sorry...that is just an absolutely rotten thing to do! I can't believe they even knew what they were. I wonder if it was the girl you spoke to. Definitely watch eBay...


----------



## sli124 (Jul 1, 2004)

Oh that is horrible! I wish I had one to send you. I have TONs of large FBs ooo and 3 wonderoos I dont really like.
I'd love to send you one








I mean your out 13 that's so much money, one for me is nothing, plus I got it free any way















Let the fairies go wild


----------



## cdcgmama (Jun 14, 2004)

I cannot believe someone would do that!







mama.


----------



## kimberlylibby (Dec 28, 2003)

What a poophead.








Seriously, that's just rotten!!!









I'm sad for you mama!


----------



## Trishas Tribe (Nov 4, 2003)

That is just plain awful!! I can't believe someone would steal cloth diapers. I wish I had some Med Happy Heiny's to send you.


----------



## ryansmom02 (Jan 8, 2003)

Thanks for all the Hugs... i really need them right now.......I just called the laundry mat to see if some one had turned them in or had gotten them by mistake and so far nothing........ I did leave my name and number...


----------



## ustasmom (Jan 12, 2004)

Not to get your hopes up, but Linda does occasionally come to these boards.


----------



## Muggins&Doody (Feb 5, 2003)

OMG how horrible!! I can't believe someone would steal a baby's diapers!!! WTH is wrong with people?!?!?!!?


----------



## ryansmom02 (Jan 8, 2003)

OMG........... It just makes me more and more mad every time i think about it........ i just got the HH stash and all the stuffers and then BAM they are gone.........


----------



## MamaDaednu (Apr 6, 2004)

Noooooooo that's so wrong!
I've always been worried about that happening to my clothes. When I had to deal with laundromats I never left my laundry. I was always to scared of mean people stealing.

~Daednu


----------



## momsmyjob (Oct 7, 2003)

I am soo sorry mama, that just sucks!! I cannot imagine someone taking HH's without knowing exactly what they were.


----------



## ryansmom02 (Jan 8, 2003)

Well I just did the math and with the stuffers it is over $270 in diapers........... OMG..............


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

I am sorry. I just sold the last of my medium HH's too otherwise I would send them to you.I can't believe someone would steal diapers.Did they get the shark one? If they did that will make me even more


----------



## kimberlylibby (Dec 28, 2003)

Pm me your addy.


----------



## Basylica (Nov 18, 2003)

Pm me your addy too. I've got a few white med FBs that I don't really use. I've got a couple colors and lots of wonderoos, so the whites sit at the bottom of the pile.

Send me your addy and I'll send you 1 or 2 plus stuffers


----------



## mommy2three (Apr 6, 2003)

Oh man, that totally sucks!!!! I'm sorry that happened to you! I would be in tears too









I really don't understand people sometimes!!! They stole diapers! Doesn't that mean they stole from a BABY!







:


----------



## mommy2boys (Dec 31, 2002)

Man Christi that stinks so bad, let me know if you need to borrow some diapers, I have lots of prefolds if you need.


----------



## ryansmom02 (Jan 8, 2003)

Jamie .... no the thief did not get the shark one. he happend to be wearing it......
Shan and Kim I pm'd you thanks mama's

Erin I may have to take you up on the offer to use some dipes........ good thing you live so close.......

You mama's are so wonderful.....


----------



## Joannect (Jan 19, 2004)

Poor mama! Some people are so RUDE! That's just awful, mean







people. I'm so sorry that this happened to you. I told DH, who usually could careless about fluff and he said "Stupid people will steal anything- that's awful." Even DH feels your fluff pain. I don't have any HH, but I could part with a FB or two! I think I still have your addy


----------



## pb_and_j (Feb 13, 2003)

Oh Christi, that is terrible!







I'm sorry


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

Okay I lied I have a medium I was keeping because it is my favorite print ever ~ Spongebob!!! I'll ship it out to you on Monday


----------



## ryansmom02 (Jan 8, 2003)

Joanne thanks so much......Tell you DH thanks for feeling my pain....

Julie I tried to call you .... but neither you or Erin were home.....









Jamie thanks you are a doll..........

what would I do with out you ladies........


----------



## Miny20 (Jun 24, 2004)

I have the pink Hawaiin Print in a Medium.. but I'm not sure your boy wants to wear a pink diaper...

Let me know, I can mail it to you ASAP.. I'm in SoCal, too.


----------



## detergentdiva (Oct 16, 2002)

That is just wrong. Why would anyone steal diapers. I agree whoever it was knows about cloth. I would keep your eyes peeled both IRL and on Ebay. I already sent you a pm but just in case you check here first, send me your address [email protected]







s


----------



## ryansmom02 (Jan 8, 2003)

Linda i pm'd you........ You mama's are so great.......... I Agree some one had to know what they were..... I mean to steal pockets diapers and inserts and not know what they are would not make sense......


----------



## Cenae (Jan 30, 2004)

I'm speechless, I can't believe that would happen with diapers. I know it happens with clothes, people steal your clothes and go sell them at resale shops, but not diapers. I'd be surprised if the person who stole them knew what they were, and if they did, I'd be shocked if a fellow cloth diapering family would be like that. I just can't imagine.


----------



## ryansmom02 (Jan 8, 2003)

Well they pulled them WET out of the washer... It is not like the place was full of people it was in a little town call fawnskin it is out side of big bear CA.........And i searched every washer and all the dryers and nope nothing....... But the lady who asked me what they were saw my unstuff them and take the insert apart but it still just floors me that some one would do this........


----------



## ustasmom (Jan 12, 2004)

Yeah!!! Linda comes riding in on her white horse (or sewing machine.)









What a sweet mama you are!!


----------



## ryansmom02 (Jan 8, 2003)

Yes Linda is a very sweet mama....And so are the rest of you wonderful ladies.....







my day is much brighter now.....


----------



## fourangels (Jun 23, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your loss! I'd keep an eye out on all the boards you can think of as well as eBay. They just might turn up, then you can call the police!


----------



## bobica (May 31, 2004)

I am soooo sorry for your awful mean nasty loss! there is a special place for people like that







: i wish i had one to send you!


----------



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

That's disgusting. I cannot believe someone would steal anything, but especially another family's diapers.







: What a horrible thing to come back to- I can only imagine how sick you felt.









I PMd ya, too


----------



## stacey31 (Jul 4, 2002)

It's a conspiracy I tell you!!!

Last week, Dana from HPC has a diaper homicide & now a diaper kidnapping!!!!









It must be the Pampers Corp.........ruining one diaper at a time!!


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

Oh I'm so sorry!







That is just awful.







I too wish I had a few medium HH's because I would gladly send them too you.


----------



## ryansmom02 (Jan 8, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stacey31*
It's a conspiracy I tell you!!!

Last week, Dana from HPC has a diaper homicide & now a diaper kidnapping!!!!









It must be the Pampers Corp.........ruining one diaper at a time!!

:LOL a diaper homicide..........


----------



## Stevie (Jun 20, 2004)

I've heard about laundromat thefts before; just rotton. DS seems to be a bit sensitive to suedecloth right now, so I'd send 2 Wonderoos if you need 'em, with wonderfulls. PM me your addy and I'll get 'em right out.


----------



## Milkie&Cookie (Mar 2, 2004)

Who would steal a diaper from a baby?!!?!?!?!? I would be shocked if a person who uses cloth diapers actually stole them. For some reason I think we are a better class of person!









That person is really going to get it karma-wise.







:


----------



## Book Addict Jen (Mar 1, 2004)

How awful!


----------



## LaffNowCryLater (May 2, 2003)

That sux!!!

Didn't someone else get their dipes stolen out of a laundrymat a few months ago??


----------



## ryansmom02 (Jan 8, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LaffNowCryLater*
That sux!!!

Didn't someone else get their dipes stolen out of a laundrymat a few months ago??









you mean i am not the only one.......... How terrible


----------



## LaffNowCryLater (May 2, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ryansmom02*
you mean i am not the only one.......... How terrible

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...=stole+diapers

there's the thread


----------



## Double A (Jan 28, 2004)

Maybe one of us needs to invent a lock for coin laundry machines....or get a gaurd dog to stand watch over the dipes.

Damn trolls. What cloth diaperer would steal someones cloth diapers???
none of us would ever do that I hope.


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

do you remember which ones they were exactly? If you can name everything then we can keep an eye out on ebay for just in case the theif sells them.


----------



## rad (Jan 21, 2004)

That just sucks!!







I'm so sorry.


----------



## Nada (Oct 27, 2003)

to you. I'm so sorry this has happened.
















to all the mamas helping out! I would send you one but I only have 2 HHs right now and they are saving my sanity during the ever so difficult diaper changes we are going through right now...

Nada


----------



## ryansmom02 (Jan 8, 2003)

well 10 of them were solids and the prints were geickos, trains, and spiders.........I agree all the mamas who have come forward are just fantastic. thanks so much


----------



## luvmy3boys (Sep 16, 2003)

That is so messed up!!! I am so sorry this happend to you! I know it has already been said, but look on every board you can think of and look on ebay.


----------



## Mommy2Brittani (Nov 7, 2003)

OMG! Why would someone steal a baby's diapers? Geez. We have some low people in this world. Once when we lived in apartments in so cali someone stole my favorite panties out of the dryer (I know they were there when I transferred the clothes from washer cuz I touched them) they were a satiny silk in dark blue that had a matching bra...the set had been a christmas gift from dh the first year we were together. I was SOOOOO ticked...I can only imagine whoever stole them needed underwear really badly.

PM me your address, I have pul, microfleece and aplix here I can make you a dipe...It won't be exactly like a HH, but it will help, I am sure.


----------



## LizaBear (Feb 1, 2003)

That sucks totally !!

And here I was pissed when someone stole a load of our towels out of a dryer once. I can't even imagine how upset I'd be if it had been diapers.


----------



## JennInSeattle (Nov 22, 2003)

That's just unbelievable!







What's the count now for replacements? How many have been offered to you?


----------



## ryansmom02 (Jan 8, 2003)

Well I would like to thanks all the mama's who have offered the







and diapers..... I did not come here to get people to send me dipes i came here to vent but let me tell you the support from the mama's here is just un real...... I told DH about all the offers and he is blown away that people we dont know in real life would send dipes to help us out........ So thanks again mama..... when I posted yesterday I just wanted to cry all day and now thanks you you wonderful mama's my boy will be able to stay in cloth....... thanks again......


----------



## Aurora (May 1, 2002)

's mama! That is just awful!


----------



## mum2tori (Apr 7, 2003)

OMG!! I can't believe someone would steal a load of diapers... okay I guess I can. That is unbelievable though.

I've had a load of clothes "disappear" from the laundrymat but I think I'd go into hysterics if someone had stolen diapers or the kid's clothes. People suck sometimes.

I agree, be watching for a large lot or a bunch of HHs suddenly posted FS or on eBay.

I'm so sorry someone put such a damper on the end of your vacation.


----------



## ryansmom02 (Jan 8, 2003)

thankfully it was the last day of our vacation......... but yes it sucks....







leasson learned NEVER EVER leave your dipes at a laundry mat.......


----------



## Basylica (Nov 18, 2003)

Christi, I did a rigged up job of it, but I packed up two medium FBs for you tonight. I wrapped them in about 4 plastic bags and taped them securely because I couldn't find any mailers. DH and I took out massive ammts of trash this weekend and I thought i'd thrown them all out!

2 hours later, I find one. DOH!

Anyways, I plan on mailing it out tomm if I can get to the PO. I know you are probably going nuts with only a couple!
The two i'm sending you were seconds from MOE, because they were miss-tagged as PTs. They are mediums though, I assure you








I lent them to another mama before my son outgrew his smalls, then he wore them a couple times...maybe. One is stained (dunno if I did that or she did...but it's faint, sunning would get rid of it i'd wager)

But both are pretty much new (less than a month of slim use) and work fine








I included a couple inserts too, which are very new as well.

Hope that helps a little!
Just do me a fav, and pass them along to someone who needs them later, ok?


----------



## ryansmom02 (Jan 8, 2003)

No worries.......... Thank you so much and as soon as I am done with them I will pass them on..... Thanks again mama


----------



## DreamingMama (Apr 18, 2003)

People without morals will steal anything for kicks and for their own personal use. I dunno how people like that can look in the mirror because they must be so damn ugly the mirror breaks. I am sorry mama that you were a victim of a crime.


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

That was my worst fear while we were gone. I'm so sorry that happened to you!


----------



## Rainbow (Nov 19, 2001)

I don't know, I don't think they are that hard to figure out- I think it could have been someone who knew nothing beyond prefoldas and plastic pants. I find more people in rural area use cloth diapers but the pins & pants methods b/c it is all they know. It is possible someone looked and new someone who cloth diapered or thought they could switch with those. At the same time in rural areas I usually feel safer, less likely to be stolen from.

We're going next week on vacation an we'll be staying with our diapers now. Sorry that happened!


----------



## ryansmom02 (Jan 8, 2003)

Yea what ever you do dont leave them...........


----------



## detergentdiva (Oct 16, 2002)

Keep an eye on the mail tomorrow or Wed. at the latest


----------

